# New Pics - October 7, 2007



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007Oct07

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a lovely bunch of newbies. Can anything be done medically for the duck with the old broken leg? Or will he just kind of have to deal with it (I suppose he's used to it now), the poor guy. Cute little duckling. Love the blue eyes on the Muscovy, he is a handsome fellow. Too bad he has a bigger attitude than he should.  I am certainly impressed with the eleven-year-old pij, still looks like she's going strong. I hope you're able to find her home or a special one for her. I wonder why her wings were clipped? Maybe someone found her before she was found at the latest place, and she escaped a house. The little dove is (as they all are hehe) a sweetie too. Good luck with all of them!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That duckling is such a cutie!!! Sure wish we were cleared to have ducks here. Love the hair-do on that Muscovy. So handsome!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

A nice bunch of new ones for sure. Hope the little ducklings leg can be helped. That 11 year old pidge is a total lovey. Wish I had more space. I just hate it when they are found with clipped wings.
Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look, folks. 

I will have Dr. Lee have a look at the duckling's leg, but I think it is too late to do anything to improve on things.

The elder racing pigeon seems to be doing well. There is already the offer of a wonderful home for her. As to why her wings were clipped, I don't know. 

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You gotta' wonder if somebody found her, decided to keep her and didn't want her to fly away.

Pidgey


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad the old racer has a forever home waiting!


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

Geez, that poor duckling. Is it a pekin or a Giant pekin? Loooove pekins - I think it's that giant smile they have across their face. Then again, it could be their gentle nature in general. And of course the duckling... Awwwww


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Baskar said:


> Geez, that poor duckling. Is it a pekin or a Giant pekin? Loooove pekins - I think it's that giant smile they have across their face. Then again, it could be their gentle nature in general. And of course the duckling... Awwwww


The crippled duckling is a regular Pekin which is good given the bad leg. Being a show sized Pekin would put a lot of extra strain on the good leg due to the additional weight.

That little Muscovy duckling is just a precious little being.

Terry


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

I like the tuft on top of the Muscovy. 
My pekin has a bad leg as well. get's along pretty well, considering. Does the best in water, but he doesn't like to go to the pond without the other ducks. The mallard is the leader of the pack and the only way to get him to the pond is to lead him (okay, push him along) there.


----------

